# How to Get Kicked Out of the SBC



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a matter of dis-fellowship. If the National Convention or State Convention (some are called associations) or a local association deems that the offense is grievous enough, that entity can dis-fellowship the offending church. It doesn't happen on the national level, that I know of, but it has happened on numerous occasions at the state or local level, mostly due to having a woman as pastor, the presence of tongue-speaking or even greater sin or heresy. The most recent occurrence was the Georgia State Convention dis-fellowship from a church in Decatur, Georgia that has a woman pastor. Most churches that go in a different direction merely leave the SBC and there is no fuss.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the edit. As an aside, I started this thread because we didn't want to hijack the one on Caner. I answered a couple of questions posed in that thread concerning the SBC.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Ivan.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Thanks Ivan.


 
Yes, such as it is. No problem, Nathan. Preach the Word in the City of Angels later this morning, brother. God bless.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, Ivan. I have no problem with a thread such as this, but I didn't want the other one hijacked, nor did I want it to devolve into an uncivilized conversation. I am obviously not SBC, but I don't want SBCers beaten up on because of one man any more than I would want all Presbyterians beaten up over have someone in the FV in their midst.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2010)

Ivan, I heard from a friend in the A29 network that his church was on the edge of being kicked out of the SBC because of 1) drinking 2) ordaining a "non-dunker" to the pasoral office. (the pastor was one of 8 that laid hands on a peado-baptist)


----------



## Ivan (Feb 8, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Ivan, I heard from a friend in the A29 network that his church was on the edge of being kicked out of the SBC because of 1) drinking 2) ordaining a "non-dunker" to the pasoral office. (the pastor was one of 8 that laid hands on a peado-baptist)



That will do it in some areas of the country too.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm just glad that it wasn't you that was given the boot, Brother! I was a little concerned that the thread was about something that you did that got you tossed out!


----------



## Montanablue (Feb 8, 2010)

Ditto. I saw the title of this thread and thought perhaps it was some sort of tutorial!


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 8, 2010)

> Ivan, I heard from a friend in the A29 network that his church was on the edge of being kicked out of the SBC because of 1) drinking



This is interesting. Is there a defined basis on which the SBC can expel a member church? 

My assumption has been that only confessional issues could accomplish this - namely if a church openly defied something in the Baptist Faith and Message. But there is nothing about alcohol at all in the BFM.

There have been, however, thousands of passed resolutions over the years condemning anything associated with alcohol.

Can a church be expelled by violating these resolutions? Or can a church be expelled simply on majority vote, without any criteria at all?

Churches violate resolutions all the time and remain in perfectly good standing and even de facto leadership. I just don't know how this works. Guess I'm a bad baptist.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 8, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> I'm just glad that it wasn't you that was given the boot, Brother! I was a little concerned that the thread was about something that you did that got you tossed out!



It's not outside the realm of possibility, but not on anything concerning orthodoxy. 



Montanablue said:


> Ditto. I saw the title of this thread and thought perhaps it was some sort of tutorial!



If you need one I'm sure I can provide one. 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




smhbbag said:


> > My assumption has been that only confessional issues could accomplish this - namely if a church openly defied something in the Baptist Faith and Message. But there is nothing about alcohol at all in the BFM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 8, 2010)

> "Without any criteria at all"? I'm not sure what you mean. When a church is disfellowshipped, it is for a reason



By this, I mean to ask whether there is a "master list" of things that are reason to disfellowship a church? For example, is there a requirement that, to expel a church, they must have done X, Y, or Z? 

Interestingly, I found the most common template that SBC churches use for their covenants, and mine uses the exact same, while having removed only the single line about personally abstaining from the use of alcohol. 

Our pastor has preached on the subject, and is softer than most in his prohibitionism (but still holds to it). But our covenant, it appears, was copied and pasted from the traditional one, with that line about personal use specifically removed.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 9, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> By this, I mean to ask whether there is a "master list" of things that are reason to disfellowship a church?...



No such list.



> Interestingly, I found the most common template that SBC churches use for their covenants, and mine uses the exact same, while having removed only the single line about personally abstaining from the use of alcohol.
> 
> Our pastor has preached on the subject, and is softer than most in his prohibitionism (but still holds to it). But our covenant, it appears, was copied and pasted from the traditional one, with that line about personal use specifically removed.


 
Our church does not use that covenant. The proper use of alcohol is a non-issue in our church. I have preached against drunkenness and drunk driving, but not the moderate use of alcohol.


----------

